# wire cable



## marcpirat (Nov 16, 2020)

hi

for a xhp70 led at 6 volt and a driver connected to a 4s3p.... what kind of wire do you use to connect each of theses parth?

16awg
18awg
20awg
22awg

?

thanks


----------

